# stoneywood social club, Aberdeen - April 09



## Alir147 (Apr 15, 2009)

Right folks. Visited this place with 8333696 (Gorecki) the other day. First impressions are that it is a bit of a dump and really quite small, but after some comedy entrance techniques, a man in a van and a near miss - we were in, and were quite pleasantly surprised.

we're led to believe this was the social club for the nearby paper mill of the same name. Having visited a live paper mill recently and seen the characters that were there, i can imagine this place would have once been the scene of many lively, banter-filled nights. 

It obviously wasn't to be though and in 2004, the doors closed for the last time. As i've mentioned, it's quite a tardis. 

the place was completely pitch black inside for most of it, so focussing was a hassle. hence i don;t have any photos of the changing rooms, kitchens, sauna, offices or any of the pool table rooms.

initial impressions






snooker table - would have loved to have given it a good home





one of three lounges





the mini theatre





seating near the stage















photos of former clients





the squash courts





the end of an era


----------



## jonney (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice report. If that had been round here and derelict for so long it would have been a burnt out shell by now. I'd love the snooker table too but no where to put it.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

I had a squint at this just before Christmas but couldn't find a way in. Nice one you two.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 15, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> I had a squint at this just before Christmas but couldn't find a way in. Nice one you two.



we've got neds to thank for this one I think!


----------



## daddybear (Apr 15, 2009)

was brian potter not in there trying to re-open the phoenix club.typical social club rules though "no standing at the bar" well how you supposed to get a drink then lol


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

Alir147 said:


> we've got neds to thank for this one I think!



As is so often the case. 

Oh, aye. Nearly forgot. Did you see my update? The Cruden Bay school explore is blown out the water. It's been demo'd. Soz mate.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 15, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> As is so often the case.
> 
> Oh, aye. Nearly forgot. Did you see my update? The Cruden Bay school explore is blown out the water. It's been demo'd. Soz mate.



aw wow that's quite unexpected. i thought it might have been listed or something. that's a shame!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

Me too. I went down to see how the dodgy door frame was doing, and found they were putting up bloody houses. 

Shows how out of touch I've been with planning lately.


----------



## Bryag (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice to see you out and about again Ali!

Didi you organise this one, or were you purely just offering advice to yourself


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 15, 2009)

Bryag said:


> Nice to see you out and about again Ali!
> 
> Didi you organise this one, or were you purely just offering advice to yourself



oh it was left in gorecki's capable hands to organise this one so i wasn't given the chance to show off the best of my non-organisational organising. my excellent inbuilt sat nav skils also didn't get a chance to fully shine either!

by the way, my "current climate" has just become clear again!


----------



## Gorecki (Apr 16, 2009)

This was one of the best places i've done in ages! 
some of my photos :fall out the windowshirazzzz


----------



## zimbob (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice one, guy and gal 

Good to see you oot'n'aboot again 



Alir147 said:


> by the way, my "current climate" has just become clear again!



That's good news mate :thumb:

I'm planning to return to a certain Mill in the Granite City, if you fancy it, due to my knackeredness last time


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 16, 2009)

zimbob said:


> Nice one, guy and gal
> 
> Good to see you oot'n'aboot again
> 
> ...



i was actually thinking last night i really need to get back in, so definitely up for that! just give me a shout if / when you fancy it.


----------

